
Dutch universities plan Elsevier boycott - MaysonL
http://blogs.lse.ac.uk/impactofsocialsciences/2015/07/08/dutch-universities-boycott-elsevier/
======
Someone
That was half a year ago (July 2015).

Current status, AFAIK, is at [http://www.vsnu.nl/en_GB/news-
items.html/nieuwsbericht/241](http://www.vsnu.nl/en_GB/news-
items.html/nieuwsbericht/241): _" Dutch Universities and Elsevier reach
agreement in principle on Open Access and subscription"_

